# farbfehler in illustrator-export



## juicee77 (8. September 2005)

Hi @ all

In Illustrator (CS) exportiere ich eine fertige Arbeit als TIFF für die Druckerei (Druckvorstufe).
Das Bild exportiere ich als CMYK mit entsprechenden 300dpi.

Wenn ich nun den Export in PhotoShop visualisiere sind die Farben extrem blass...
z.B.: schwarzer Hintergrund wird dunkelgrau.

Wie kann man dies unterbinden? Ist Illustrator (bei mir) vielleicht falsch eingestellt?

Besten Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Gruss.Juicee


----------



## 555 (8. September 2005)

Hallo juicee77,

das Problem kenne ich, eine Lößung gibt es da glaub noch nicht.

Ich hatte mal gehört, dass es bei CS2 keine Farbfehler gibt.

Poste deine Datei mal und ich wandel es dir dann um, ich habe ja CS2.

Mal schauen ob es dann genau so ist.

MfG
555


----------



## juicee77 (13. September 2005)

Hi 555

Danke für die Antwort. Ok, werde dir mal die .ai-datei posten und den TIFF-Export leg' ich dann auch bei. Dann siehst du sofort was ich meine.

Gruss.Juicee


----------

